# Car lease / purchase in Como



## Ilgentiluomo (Apr 13, 2016)

Hello / Ciao, I will be moving to Como at the end of this month and will need a car. I would prefer to lease if possible but don't know where to start looking. If anyone can provide any suggestions it'd be greatly appreciated.

Grazi!


----------

